# East Branch of Au Gres



## brmara (Feb 21, 2002)

Has anyone been out to the EB Au Gres lately? What's going on there?

BRM


----------



## pureplayaz1682 (Mar 13, 2002)

i was up there earlier today and there was about 10 guys...no fish. when is prime time for that area?


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Come this time of year, as long as we don't get an arctic blast, it's usaully a given that fish will run the east branch right after the water has been very high and is just starting to drop back down. Keep in mind it doesn't take long for them to shoot right through the whitney drain.


----------

